# Regrets



## eggshells (Sep 5, 2011)

So I should have followed the old adage that "If its not broken, don't fix it" I have my paphs under one 24" sunblaster flourescent suspended about 4 - 5" above the leaves and growing well. Then I add another one so I'll have two. What did I get?? 

This!






















Can someone confirm that it is due to lighting? It did pop out after I added the lights.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think the sunblaster can do that to you plant! Maybe a combination of low humidity and high temperature.

Paphman910


----------



## Shiva (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like dehydration to me.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 5, 2011)

dehydration....not a big deal


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 5, 2011)

did you increase the frequency of watering or amount of air movement when you increased the lights?


----------



## eggshells (Sep 5, 2011)

I always have fans running 24/7 although I left it for a weekend one time and turned off the airconditioner. Temp reaches 30+. Might have been dehydrated. Thanks I was freaking out for a bit.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 5, 2011)

eggshells said:


> I always have fans running 24/7 although I left it for a weekend one time and turned off the airconditioner. Temp reaches 30+. Might have been dehydrated. Thanks I was freaking out for a bit.



It happens on my Paph gardineri in the past after a three day trip away from home. It was due to high heat, low humidity and the medium dried out. So the pits occurred! Once pits occur, you can't get rid off it!

Paphman910


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 5, 2011)

I have that problem on plants I bought bare roots from Asia (In Charm Laboratories). The package was very hot when I received. New growth is OK.


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 5, 2011)

Not that big of a deal... I have a plant that looks like that. Seems to be doing just fine.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 5, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> It happens on my Paph gardineri in the past after a three day trip away from home. It was due to high heat, low humidity and the medium dried out. So the pits occurred! Once pits occur, you can't get rid off it!
> 
> Paphman910



Yeah, lesson learned. Good thing it happened on a bloomed growth.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like every green leafed paph I have ever grown.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 6, 2011)

eggshells said:


> Yeah, lesson learned. Good thing it happened on a bloomed growth.



I lost a bloom on my gardineri!

Paphman910


----------



## Brian Monk (Sep 7, 2011)

Mesophyllic collpase is the corerct term for this problem. And it is permanent. And it drives a meticulous crazy, for obvious reasons. Makes it look like your hard work never happened.


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 7, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> It happens on my Paph gardineri in the past after a three day trip away from home. It was due to high heat, low humidity and the medium dried out. So the pits occurred! Once pits occur, you can't get rid off it!
> 
> Paphman910


I have experienced exactly the same phenomena with my Paph. wilhelminae a few years ago... to dry environment.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 7, 2011)

I was reading the temperature recorder and it reached 31c that weekend and 43% humidity. The heat stress manifested on the leaves. Brian is right, its so frustrating because after caring for it for such a long time. One mistake and you have this unpleasant sight on the leaves.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> Not that big of a deal... I have a plant that looks like that. Seems to be doing just fine.





Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Looks like every green leafed paph I have ever grown.


Me 3! 
I agree - no big deal, doesn't seem to hurt the plant at all - in fact maybe that's what helped with my 4 spikes with 7 flowers this spring!


----------

